# Single vs Dual stage mentality



## beardown34 (Jan 22, 2014)

I recently came into possession of a well functioning dual stage snowblower, and it has gotten me wondering what the mentality is of those who have to clear snow on a fairly regular basis. The area I live in is by no means a traditionally miserable place in terms of volume of snow. A "bad" storm here is maybe 6 inches, with up to 12" drifts at the edges.

But I find myself wondering, especially how available and easy Craigslist is to use, why wouldn't anyone who has any reasonable amount of snow to clear just go on Craigslist and get a $100-200 used single stage snowblower? I mean I see these poor schmobags shoveling for 2-3 hours at a time. Especially considering with minimal maintenance that $100-200 investment will last you at least several years, and I say this not being mechanically inclined in any way at all. I know money doesn't grow on trees, but even if your $200 machine lasts you 3 seasons (conservatively speaking), it seems like a no brainer. And yes I realize there are consumable costs to add in there.

Along a different line, I can certainly understand the hesitation to go from that $100-200 investment and stepping up to buying a dual stage. At least in the last 3 days I've used my dual stage though, I can say what a palatable relief it is to not worry about clogging or not worrying how much or what kind of snow the plows leave at the end of the driveway.

Also, considering the amount of snow we get here (no "killer" monster storms), with the dual stage I know that I can just wait until the storm is over and just do everything in one pass. With my single stage, I would always feel the need to make at least 1 or two sessions before the end of the storm, just in case the overall accumulation becomes too much for the single stage.

Last thing, for those who use dual stage machines regularly -- considering an average-ish 2 car wide, 3 car long driveway, would you keep a single stage machine around for light snowfall? Let's say I get 1-2" of light snow. I could see that taking me ~30 minutes with my single stage (made a little longer because my driveway is bumpy and needs to be re-paved). Increase that to 3-4" of snow, and with my single stage it could take me closer to 1 hour. 

On the other hand, with a dual stage, it seems like regardless of 1 to ?? 6? 8? 10? 12? inches of snow, it will take me about 20-30 minutes to walk up and down the 2 car wide driveway. Maybe a little longer if there's a ton of end of driveway stuff. My inclination is probably just to sell off my single stage.

Just thinking out loud. Thoughts?


--


----------



## scipper77 (Dec 4, 2013)

I live in one of the snowiest cities in America. Literally in the top ten. I can't believe I ever shoveled. I would say that a single stage makes very little sense for where I live. 

I guess what I am saying is I have no concept of a single stage mentality. Its either two stage or shovel around here. Not much in between.


----------



## SlowRider22 (Oct 17, 2013)

Both machines have their own purpose and place. I only run two-stage blowers for the driveways that I clear because I like the speed and power. I will say that there are times when we get 2 inches snow that I would certainly like having a songlw-stage but it's nothing that I really have a huge desire for. In those situations, my 13/32 Ariens in its top gear would still get things done faster than a single-stage. 
Or if I'm so inclined, I just use my Shindaiwa leaf blower to move the snow


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I loved my single stage as it was easy, quick and light but it killed me trying to get it to handle the Minnesota snow plow ridge at the end of the drive.

Of it's light enough for a single stage I just shovel. If there's enough to blow, I'll always pull out the two or three stage and if it's deep, the rider.


----------



## beardown34 (Jan 22, 2014)

one thing that i definitely have to learn to change, coming from a single stage blower, is to resist the urge to "push" the dual stage. i suspect that is causing the majority of my shoulder soreness. i need to get more used to putting the machine into a gear/speed that fits my pace.


----------



## MnJim (Jan 26, 2014)

I just purchased a 30" Snowplow shovel and a Deluxe 28.
If its less then a couple of inches I use the new shovel otherwise 2 or more I am breaking out the Deluxe and running in higher gears.


----------



## throttlejunkie450 (Dec 24, 2013)

I got the same as mnjim .30inch snowplow shovel for up to 2 inches or so ,I got a single stage toro and a ariens deluxe28 ,depends on circumstances or type of snow .sometimes the single stage will finish not only faster than the dual but down to the pavement clean but of course any thing more than 6to 8inchs the duel usually gets to play.Any large or steep drivesways I use the dual.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Best of both worlds is to own both and use them as needed. I own a Toro Power Clear ss and a Toro 521 2 stage. Have used both of them this winter depending on conditions. Last neight we had a 1 1/2" powdey snowfall and I just used to shovel for my neighbor's property as well as my own. Go with what works best.


----------



## Mr Fixit (Nov 19, 2013)

I keep hearing this comment "or not worrying how much or what kind of snow the plows leave at the end of the driveway" and I need to ask. Don't your snow plows come with a moveable wing they lower down to keep driveways clear?
Having moved houses, I have found a huge difference if you must move the same snow 2-4 times on longer driveways. By the 4th move it's gotten warmer then the air around so it lands, shrinks and becomes a harder icy snow. It takes a GOOD heavy machine for that situation. 5 HP Single isn't enough there. 9-12 HP dual stage barely does the trick.


----------



## JSB33 (Jan 11, 2013)

I have always kept a single stage around as a backup and for the light snows. But since I got a new backpack blower last fall, I have not used the single stage once. The light snows are dispatched with the leaf blower a lot faster and easier than with the single stage Toro that is taking up space in the garage.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Blowers*

I have a 3 hp 20" single stage that I have not gotten out of the shed in the last few years since getting a 2 stage (actually multiples due to repairing and selling them).
I have a 5 hp 22", a 8 hp 24" and a 10 hp 26" that are currently in my user/keeper section. I like to keep the 8 hp at the back of the garage for the alley and the 10 hp out front for the walks. What I probably would have used the 5 hp for this year hasn't happened, it's either shovel level snow or the deep stuff for the bigger blowers. I don't mind running the shovel on the light stuff but when it's deep, the Searsasaurus comes out of the shed and it's nailed some 2' drifted snow this winter and the 8 hp does just fine for the leftovers the city leaves in the alley.


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

Snow up here in Mass ranges but the pile at the end of the driveway is almost always too big for a single stage.


----------



## Smolenski7 (Nov 24, 2010)

beardown34 said:


> one thing that i definitely have to learn to change, coming from a single stage blower, is to resist the urge to "push" the dual stage. i suspect that is causing the majority of my shoulder soreness. i need to get more used to putting the machine into a gear/speed that fits my pace.




Not only do you need to resist the "urge to push" but you also need to listen to your mother. Remember to stand up straight, good posture helps a lot. As the machine is moving forward, grip the handles with your elbows bent at a 90' angle and stand as close to the machine as comfort will allow. In this way you should "force" yourself to stand up straight. I found this to be a big help with respect to not being sore afterward.


----------



## cdestuck (Jan 20, 2013)

I have both a single and double Toro. For the smaller and lighter snows (under 3-4'') I get out the single and it pulls me along at a very fast pace. Can really go to town. Both for the wetter and heavier ones, I get out the two stage. I do like the two stage as it throws it further from the driveway. Sometime after using the single stage, I'll run the two along the sides of the drive to really whip the piled snow further from the drive.


----------



## MnJim (Jan 26, 2014)

Mr Fixit said:


> I keep hearing this comment "or not worrying how much or what kind of snow the plows leave at the end of the driveway" and I need to ask. Don't your snow plows come with a moveable wing they lower down to keep driveways clear?
> Having moved houses, I have found a huge difference if you must move the same snow 2-4 times on longer driveways. By the 4th move it's gotten warmer then the air around so it lands, shrinks and becomes a harder icy snow. It takes a GOOD heavy machine for that situation. 5 HP Single isn't enough there. 9-12 HP dual stage barely does the trick.


Having lived both rural and city in Mn, Mi, Wi, I have never seen a city, county, or state plow do anything but plow the road. If a city plow did every driveway apron in the city they would never get any of the roads plowed.


----------



## Koenig041 (Dec 18, 2013)

My drive is 1k feet long a single stage with a 20 inch cut is not an option. I wish our snowplows had some sort of wing so as not to plow in drives. Our dual stage 5hp thrower screams at the thought of clearing the hard pack left by the city plow. Singles have their place, but they have limitations.


----------

